

FIRST Championship team spotlight: Einstein's Daughters - ax0n
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/04/first_championship_team_spotlight_e.html

======
stuff4ben
That is awesome and is the kind of thing I want my daughters to do when they
get older. They need to take after their geek father (sw developer/beginning
entrepreneur), grandfather (hardware hacker), and great-grandfather (Apollo
NASA tech).

